# Using high-speed video for training / competition



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 6, 2009)

FYI - for those interested, Casio has a series of new cameras (other makers are also getting into this area) that record video at an extremely high rate and good quality (up to 1,000 fps) which can record 'slow motion' that can later be used for a variety of purposes.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/06/casios-burst-recordin-ex-fc100-pocket-cam-reviewed/

No longer as expensive as they were - still not dead cheap, but not bad - I could see such a camera used to record students during sparring, like a golf pro analyzes student's swings, or it could be used to help spot weaknesses for competition or even for finding opponents' weaknesses for MMA competitors.

Thought it was interesting, wanted to pass it on.  There is an embedded video in the link showing how it looks - on cheerleaders.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 6, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> No longer as expensive as they were - still not dead cheap, but not bad -.



400.00 isnt bad at all, really.


----------

